# Calibrating the J772 back-up camera controller on a VW



## autodidact (Jan 15, 2014)

How do i calculate the values for adaptation channel 005 and 004 in a back-up camera controller or are the Wiki page reliable? 

Looking at the Ross-Tech Wiki, there seems to be two pages (though linked to from a couple of vehicle-specific pages) dealing with this. Extracts from those two pages below: 

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/VW_Passat_(3C)_Back-Up_Camera
Page title: VW Touareg (7L) Back-Up Camera
20000 mm is the basis value of channel 004, 3002 mm is the axle distance. Measure the Distance between the Calibration Device (VAS 6350) and the rear axle (e.g. 1500 mm), and subtract it from 20000 mm minus 3002 mm enter the final value as new value (e.g. 20000 - 3200 - 1500 = 15498 mm).

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Audi_A5_(8T)_Back-Up_Camera
Page title: Audi Q7 (4L) Back-Up Camera
20000 mm is the basis value of channel 004, 3002 mm is the axle distance. Measure the Distance between the Calibration Device (VAS 6350) and the rear axle (e.g. 1500 mm), and subtract it from 20000 mm minus 3002 mm enter the final value as new value (e.g. 20000 - 3200 - 1500 = 15498 mm).​
What is confusing here is that the VW Touareg (7L) model has a wheel base of 2855 (as I understand it) and Audi A5 a wheel base of 2751. i.e., not the 3200 used in the Wiki page. Additionally the running text mentions 3002 as the axle distance while in the example a 3200 is subtracted from the base-value. Apparently there is some inconsistency here. With this inconsistency in mind I start to doubt the method outlined for calculating the value for channel 005; should the addition sign have been a subtraction sign (I find it utterly strange to use a base value of half a meter below ground level)? 

Would I have had access to a VAS 5051 or a VAS 5052 there would have been some sort of guided process entering those values I understand but I don’t. 

Should the algorithm (and the Wiki pages) read 
20000 mm is the basis value of channel 004. You also need the distance in millimeters between front and rear axis of the particular car, this measurement is also known as the wheel-base. The wheel-base can be found in the vehicle specifications. For the sake of example let’s here assume a wheel-base of 3200. Measure the Distance between the Calibration Device (VAS 6350) and the rear axle (e.g. 1500 mm). Now calculate the value for channel 004 by subtracting the measured distance and the wheel-base from the base value, e.g., 20000 - 3200 - 1500 = 15300 mm.
And 
500 mm is the basis value of channel 005. Measure the heights between the Calibration Device (VAS 6350) and the surface (e.g. 80 mm), subtract 500 mm to it and enter the final value as new value (e.g. 500 - 80 = 420 mm). 

I have successfully calibrated the control unit in my Passat CC using 15587 and 510 for channel 004 and 005 respectively – but I’m not confident those were the correct figures (and that the overlay graphics therefore may lie to me). 
A full scan here: https://ddm.se/autoscan2014-01-15.txt


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

How come you didn't post an auto-scan?

Please do so as a forum rule or contact RT direct for paid support.

Thank you


----------



## autodidact (Jan 15, 2014)

*Autoscan inline*

Sure, I thought providing a link to the scan in the post would make my long post easier to read - but of course I share the scan inline here if that makes solving my problem easier. Thank you for pointing this out to me. 

Wednesday,15,January,2014,18:27:37:54749
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 12.12.0.0
Data version: 20130910


VIN: WVWZZZ3CZBE7_____ License Plate: ______



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 3C (7N0)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 10 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 22 25 42 44 46 4F 52
53 55 56 61 62 69 6C 72 77

VIN: WVWZZZ3CZBE738542 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
13-Auto Dist. Reg -- Status: OK 0000
14-Susp. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
18-Aux. Heat -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
22-AWD -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
61-Battery Regul. -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
69-Trailer -- Status: OK 0000
6C-Back-up Cam. -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (J623-CFGB) Labels: 03L-906-018-CFF.clb
Part No SW: 03L 906 018 BN HW: 03L 907 309 N
Component: R4 2,0L EDC H24 8245 
Revision: 47H24--- Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 001D001A047601080000
Shop #: WSC 00015 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM20TDI01103L906018BN 003005
ROD: EV_ECM20TDI01103L906018BN.rod
VCID: 77F9D71DCE1899A6A59-8022

2 Faults Found:
4330 - Function Restriction due to Faults in Other Modules 
U1113 00 [032] - -
Intermittent - Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 19
Reset counter: 96
Mileage: 0 km
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:00:00

4891 - EGR Valve (N18) 
P0403 00 [096] - Malfunction
Intermittent - Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 19
Reset counter: 96
Mileage: 0 km
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:00:00

Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 013 M HW: 02E 927 770 AL
Component: GSG DSG AG6 511 2601 
Revision: 05351112 Serial number: 00001011071237
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 1B31EBADDA701DC6611-804E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3AA-614-109.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 614 109 Q HW: 3AA 614 109 Q
Component: J104 C2 450M VEFA 0011 
Revision: --H07--- Serial number: 00000003212106
Coding: 0122303
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3B710B2D7AB07DC6811-806E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 EC HW: 5K0 907 044 EC
Component: Climatronic H17 1010 
Revision: 00003001 
Coding: 0000000003
Shop #: WSC 00015 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01010
ROD: EV_ClimaAutoBasis_SE36.rod
VCID: 70EBEC01AB76CE9E643-8025

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 3AA-937-087.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 937 087 B HW: 3AA 937 087 B
Component: BCM PQ47 H+ 413 0452 
Revision: BC413001 
Coding: 000400000000000000180010940008A441557688606025606480C7200041
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 397D1125B08C4FD693D-806C

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 955 119 D HW: 3C8 955 119 D Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 27101 10 0603 
Coding: 00B795

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH Labels: 1K0-955-559-AG.CLB
Component: RLS 171110 05 54 0403 
Coding: 0330ED

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels: 3AE-919-475.clb
Part No SW: 3AE 919 475 HW: 7N0 919 475 
Component: PARKHILFE 8K H04 0009 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 77631032211084
Coding: 318103
Shop #: WSC 99999 123 12345
ASAM Dataset: EV_EPHVA18VW47X0000 001003
ROD: EV_EPHVA18VW4280000.rod
VCID: FCF34831773E3AFE48B-80A9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 13: Auto Dist. Reg Labels: None
Part No SW: 3AA 907 567 HW: 3AA 907 567 
Component: AC201 RDW A 031 0143 
Revision: 00031000 Serial number: 00000000075054
Coding: 0010000
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: F7F9571D861819A6259-80A2

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 14: Susp. Elect. (J250) Labels: None
Part No SW: 3C0 907 376 A HW: 3C0 907 376 
Component: DAEMPFUNGS-SG H07 0071 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 18111002060001
Coding: 030180
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 2759C75D5638C926F59-8072

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 5N0-959-655.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 655 R HW: 5N0 959 655 R
Component: J234__305 VW10 HI 1918 
Revision: 22014000 Serial number: 003K0PNZ3NLO 
Coding: 0012341
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 4C9358F12F1ECA7E38B-8019

Subsystem 1 - Serial number: 6332MTS664102920 

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6342MTS640622920 

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 6351HTS6FBH1G6KJ 

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 6361HTS6OGF1G6KJ 

Subsystem 5 - Serial number: 00000000000000000

Subsystem 6 - Serial number: 00000000000000000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 3C0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 3C5 953 501 BM HW: 5K0 953 569 T
Component: LENKS.MODUL 009 0136 
Revision: FF010039 Serial number: 20101106301549
Coding: 2982A70000
Shop #: WSC 00015 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_VW360SteerWheelUDS A03004
ROD: EV_VW360SteerWheelUDS.rod
VCID: 71EDE905A07CC7966BD-8024

Multifunction steering wheel control module: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 537 D HW: 3C8 959 537 D
Component: E221__MFL-TK6 H06 0022 
Coding: E20000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 3C8-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 920 870 J HW: 3C8 920 870 J
Component: KOMBI H20 0420 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 140F01
Shop #: WSC 05314 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04089
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_SE35.rod
VCID: 326F260965FABC8E527-8067

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 18: Aux. Heat Labels: 1K0-815-007.clb
Part No: 7N0 963 272 A
Component: Standheizer 043 4730 
Revision: 00043000 Serial number: 09022127000000
Coding: 0031032
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3361230D52E0B586591-8066

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 G HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H41 1614 
Revision: H41 Serial number: 211110F2002480
Coding: 469006
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 3463201197EEB2BE40B-8061

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 0BS 907 554 B HW: 0BS 907 554 B
Component: Haldex 4Motion 4015 
Coding: 0000005
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 45856DD50C743B36E75-8010

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 959 433 HW: 3AA 959 433 
Component: IMMO 043 0399 
Revision: 00043000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
VCID: F6E75A19811260AE3EF-80A3

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C0 905 861 J
Component: ELV 029 0380
3C0905861J ELV 029 0380 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 1T0 959 701 AG HW: 3C0 959 793 A
Component: TUER-SG FT 002 0307 
Revision: 12101005 Serial number: 0001768648
Coding: 0210B7
Shop #: WSC 05311 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCU42BroseDriveSide A03004
ROD: EV_DCU42BroseDriveSide.rod
VCID: 7CF3C831F73EBAFEC8B-8029

Slave Driver: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 703 C HW: 3C0 959 795 B Labels: 1K0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB
Component: J388__TSG-HL 004 0401 
Serial number: 00000001755601 
Coding: 000090

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 5N1-909-144.clb
Part No SW: 5N1 909 144 L HW: 5N1 909 148 G
Component: J500__APA-BS KL.299 0802 
Revision: 1AH03729 Serial number: 00103220424601
Coding: 0000258
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3B710B2D7AB07DC6811-806E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 959 433 HW: 3AA 959 433 
Component: KSG PQ47 ELV 043 0631 
Revision: 00043000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 00910A0001860E763604941570084F0B607801
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: F6E75A19811260AE3EF-80A3

Subsystem 1 - Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Subsystem 2 - Component: NGS n.mounted 

Subsystem 3 - Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II (J520) Labels: 1K0-907-532.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 532 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: EZE_2 H41 1614 
Revision: H41 Serial number: 211110F2002480
Coding: 00000008
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: EFE96F7D3E485166FD9-80BA

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3AA 919 204 HW: 3AA 919 204 
Component: Analoguhr 003 0003 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 1T0 959 702 AC HW: 3C0 959 792 A
Component: TUER-SG BT 002 0307 
Revision: 14101005 Serial number: 0001766458
Coding: 0210B6
Shop #: WSC 05311 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCU52BrosePasseSide A03004
ROD: EV_DCU52BrosePasseSide.rod
VCID: 79FDD125F80C8FD6D3D-802C

Slave Passenger: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 704 C HW: 3C0 959 794 B Labels: 1K0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB
Component: J389__TSG-HR 004 0401 
Serial number: 00000001743083 
Coding: 000090

1 Fault Found:
67335 - Switch for Front Door Handle (Inside or Outside) 
B1289 29 [008] - Signal Implausible
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 30
Mileage: 70421 km
Date: 2035.14.16
Time: 12:40:37


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 3AA-907-801.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 907 801 E HW: 3AA 907 801 E
Component: J540 EPB4 VW-55183 0007 
Revision: H18 Serial number: 00000000051922
Coding: 0022067
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3361230D52E0B586591-8066

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0148 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 3525832
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3463201157EEB2BE40B-8061

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 941 329 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0008 
Coding: 00000053

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 941 329 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0008 
Coding: 00000053

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 035 190 C HW: 3C8 035 190 C
Component: Radio RCD510 050 0207 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: VWZ1Z3L1555917
Coding: 05000440040000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 2341D34D22002506A91-8076

1 Fault Found:
03138 - Input AUX IN 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 236
Mileage: 70221 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2035.14.10
Time: 12:03:13


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 61: Battery Regul. (J840) Labels: 1K0-907-534.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 534 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: Batt.regelung H41 1614 
Serial number: 211110F2002480
Coding: 030B185A
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: F1ED6905287C4796EBD-80A4

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 1K0 915 181 F HW: 1K0 915 181 A
Component: J367-BDM H07 0150 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 69: Trailer (J345) Labels: 1K0-907-383-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 383 F HW: 1K0 907 383 F
Component: Anhaenger H07 0100 
Revision: 3A001001 Serial number: 00000134318487
Coding: 410D000100000000
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 306B2C0163F68E9E243-8065

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6C: Back-up Cam. Labels: 5N0-907-441.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 441 HW: 3C8 907 441 
Component: J772__Rearview 0040 
Revision: 00H11000 Serial number: 525PA8-J2Z5461
Coding: 0030008
Shop #: WSC 98765 666 38384
VCID: E7D9075DD6B88926B59-80B2

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 7P6 035 730 B HW: 7P6 035 730 B
Component: TELEFON H05 0440 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007668905368
Coding: 0A01000000010101
Shop #: WSC 00015 115 08193
ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01007
ROD: UHVNA.rod
VCID: 316D290560FC87962BD-8064

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Indeed............... authenticated scan 

Please commence people 

Thank you!


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

Unfortunatelly non of my friend who use VCDS did not calibrate RVC.

We all use VAS and I will recommend you use VAS also to fix that problem .
Few topic on Touareg forum, few on Jetta club, also move in Youtube


----------



## autodidact (Jan 15, 2014)

Thank you for your reply Spacewalker. 

I actually turned to Ross-Tech support, unfortunately I did not convey the whole question. In response to my question they have updated the Wiki page fixing the numbers for channel 004. Maybe they will confirm/update the formula for channel 005 to - I have to wait. In their response they said proper calibration should be done with the factory too, just as you Spacewalkerl. 

Still I was able to calibrate the controller and it seams okay. I'm using a homemade VAS 6350 substitute, only 10 mm in hight so in worst case I'm 20 mm off. That is even though the factory tool maybe is the better choice VCDS still does it.


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

Operate VAS from Guide Function is very easy.
Is for a "monkey" 
VCDS is similar to VAS but from OBD diagnostic so if you dont know correct adaptation channel, measure block etc ..... , you are in deep sh.......


----------



## autodidact (Jan 15, 2014)

*Anyone who could share the content of their channel 130 of the J772 controller*

Would it be possible for you who have a calibrated back-up camera controller to share your measuring block 130? Or even better, if someone could tell how to interpret the fields of block 130 (RT have written little saying field three should read 0x0000 for a successful calibration). 

I did an experiment today; I chock up the calibration board 100 mm and tried to add and subtract that new height to the base value (500). My thought was that I should be able to see which operation (+/-) that gave the best fit, i.e., what operation resulted in the guiding lines stretching the right distance behind the vehicle (the drivers manual says green line stretch ca 2 meters behind the car and yellow 3). Contrary to my expectation the extension of those lines didn't differ significantly even though the two values used for channel 005 differed by 200 mm. 
Maybe that’s because calibration did not succeed completely? 

Strange to say, attempting to calibrate with the VAS5250 (I use a homemade replica) not visible to the camera a fault code (03006) is registered. When the calibration board is shown to the camera and reference image is properly aligned calibration seems to succeed, i.e., guiding lines are shown and shaded rectangles for use when parking alongside is properly displayed. This even though field three of block 130 says 0x00FE. 










This control unit and camera have been retrofitted by me, here’s how I went about. 
https://ddm.se/Kufatec_genuine_VAG_back-up_camera_installation_Passat_CC.pdf


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

Make sure when you calibrate RVC all doors ARE CLOSE .


----------

